

We have built a site that may help a lot of families in Crisis - douglasbaoteng
http://1dollar1home.com

======
nicho
I really like the concept and vision. Could do very well with some fixes and
enough visibility. Not very mobile friendly . The individual fundraising are
quite simple. all the best on it.

Homepage has some coding issues. Work on mobile adaptability.

